# Weaning/drying up boer doe



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

I need to wean the doe's 4 month old kid. The doe is probably over halfway dried up already. How long would it take for her to totally dry up if I separate them?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No grain and totally separated could take anywhere from 2 weeks to a month....Keep her kid from her for at least 2 months if you can, otherwise she'll go right back to it and your doe will start producing again.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

Great....I was hoping for 2-3 weeks, safe to be back together - I hate keeping someone locked up most of the time. Oh well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can try a couple weeks -- if mom is tired of her nursing then she likely wont let her nurse after a couple weeks. I would go more with a month of separation though at the least.


My doe eventually dried up on her own -- her daughter is still in the pen with her and the dam is pregnant again. I am not sure how it will go when she starts producing milk again but I will cross that bridge when I get there in a month.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, about one month is best
or 2 weeks, then take teat tape and put it on the teats. 
Make sure you keep an eye on it and if it comes off re tape it or separate again for another 2 weeks then retry again. :wink:

The 1st few days or so watch to make sure the doe isn't getting to tight in her udder, if she is, milk her out.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

agree!


----------

